# pH is 6 or lower!!!



## viti (Sep 11, 2003)

I bought a water test kit from a lps when I noticed my S. Rhombeus began to show signs of fin damage. I reallized that my pH level is bright yellow on the test which means pH 6 or lower. I added salt to the water and did a water change already...What else should I do? Is this level of pH dangerous for my P? I also sent a picture of my P, what do you think?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

get some crushed coral or ph up from your lfs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> get some crushed coral or ph up from your lfs.


Right. With the crushed coral being better because it won't cause the wild pH swings caused by adding and removing bottled pH modifiers.

Assuming you don't have alot of wood in the aquarium, the low pH may be caused by the accumulation of Nitrogenous waste (Nitric acid). Increasing the frequency of water changes and gravel vacuuming, may help rectify the situation, also.


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

The crushed coral will raise your ph very slowly and keep it constant.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice looking Rhom man!


----------



## viti (Sep 11, 2003)

I do have wood in the aquarium, does this lower the pH level....is 6 a dangerous pH level?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2003)

viti said:


> I do have wood in the aquarium, does this lower the pH level....is 6 a dangerous pH level?


 Some aquarium-wood releases natural chemicals into the aquarium that helps lower the pH. Is the wood real dark and kind of heavy?

I don't know if pH 6 is too low for piranha. My tanks with cichlids, catfish and knifefish are all in the low 6's and the fish are fine.


----------

